# Prelim 12.



## rach1984horse (8 August 2006)

Does anyone have a copy or tell me what's in it?


----------



## spike123 (8 August 2006)

Prelim 12 has the half circles across the diagonal in trot.Other than that its relatively straight forward with quite a bit of canter work.


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (8 August 2006)

Prelim 12 (2005)
1. 
A Enter in working trot &amp; proceed down centre line.
B Track Right
2
MXK Change rein in working trot.
3
A Circle left 20m.
4
FXH Change rein in working trot.
5
Circle right 20m
6
M Medium walk
B Half 10m circle right to X &amp; half 10m circle left to E
7.
E Half 20m circle left in free walk on a liong rein.
8
B Transition (progressive) to medium walk.
Before M Working trot.
9.
Between M &amp; C Working canter left.
10
E Circle left 20m
11
FXH Change the rein, just after X Working trot
12
Between H &amp; C Working canter right
13
B Circle right 20m.
14
KXM Change rein, just after X working trot.
15
MCE Working trot, at E half circle left 10m to X
16
G Halt, immobility, Salute.
Leave arena at walk on a long rein at A

Good Luck


----------



## rach1984horse (9 August 2006)

Toby your a Star.  Thank you.  Can scare myself silly now.


----------



## kick_On (9 August 2006)

quick tip:
on this test you can win it on the quality of your walk!!! as its alot of marks
i like this test


----------



## K9Wendy (9 August 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
quick tip:
on this test you can win it on the quality of your walk!!! as its alot of marks
i like this test 

[/ QUOTE ]

So true LOL.. my daughter got two 8's for the walk and she was over the moon as she's never had an 8 before LOL


----------



## rach1984horse (9 August 2006)

Ah.  I was wondering why they are using this test for a Highland Pony Show.

Rosie has a great forward going marching walk.  The canter parts will be pretty non existant as we have no balance going round corners and circles.


----------



## rach1984horse (9 August 2006)

Just because am being a bit thick... A progressive transition is...?


----------



## rosedewar (9 August 2006)

Progressive transition in this case (free walk to medium walk) means gradual (probably over 2-3 strides) rather than sudden! i.e.  slowly gather up the reins and ask him to come back into a contact whilst still keeping the same walk rhythm.
HTH.


----------

